
2010: the year SEO isn’t important anymore? - bigstartups
http://scobleizer.com/2009/12/16/2010-the-year-seo-isnt-important-anymore/
======
storborg
No. SEO is, and will continue to be, just as important. It's just getting
harder, because of all of the reasons mentioned.

